# Bigfoot



## belem (1 Fev 2020 às 14:54)

Uma análise crítica muito interessante sobre a filmagem mais polémica da história (até ao presente) realizada em 1967 sobre o ser críptico conhecido por bigfoot (neste caso uma fêmea adulta):


Aqui apenas «high quality frames»:


----------



## VimDePantufas (1 Fev 2020 às 15:04)

Cresci com a lenda, a lenda do BIGFOOT, tal como o Walkness Monster são mutio bem dessiminadas em determinadas culturas.
Só isso, isso e nada mais do que isso.


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2020 às 15:07)

Lenda ou não, ainda não se sabe (a ser só uma lenda, provavelmente é baseada num resquício cultural de quando partilhávamos a Terra com outros primatas bípedes).

A minha opinião pessoal sobre este tema é saudavelmente neutra.
São necessárias as provas físicas, mas já existe algo que torna o tema do bigfoot curioso.

Aconselho a ver o vídeo.


----------



## VimDePantufas (1 Fev 2020 às 16:30)

belem disse:


> Lenda ou não, ainda não se sabe (a ser só uma lenda, provavelmente é baseada num resquício cultural de quando partilhávamos a Terra com outros primatas bípedes).
> 
> A minha opinião pessoal sobre este tema é saudavelmente neutra.
> São necessárias as provas físicas, mas já existe algo que torna o tema do bigfoot curioso.
> ...


Entendo a sua opinião, no entanto devo dizer-lhe que desde os meus 2 ou 3 anos que ouço falar do Bigfoot, quando era pequeno sirviria para comer sopa pois não gostava, passados alguns anos e já na escola li bastante sobre o Bigfoot.
Devo dizer que até havia pessoas que de noite e isto já há muitos muitos anos, juntavam muita da neve caída e a colocavam junto de cabanas, até mesmo faziam pégadas do Bigfooot para impressionar e fazer notícia.
Eu mesmo conheço muito bem o Norte da América, e passei várias vezes algum tempo em cabanas nos Territórios do Noroeste e nunca tive qualquer contacto com o Bigfoot a nao ser nas muitas lendas e contos que conheço.
Portanto para mim o Bigfoot é uma história típicamente Americana/Canadiana que serve ou serviu para vender, e trazer algo extraordinário, nomeadamente a crianças que desde sempre conhecem a história do Bigfoot.


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2020 às 17:05)

Na verdade, existem histórias semelhantes às do bigfoot em vários outros países (China, Rússia, Austrália, etc...).
Curiosamente muitas dessas histórias são contadas por gentes locais (tribos, etc...).
O caso americano parece ser o mais sólido.
Em relação à América do Norte, estiveste onde exatamente?
Os territórios do noroeste, são algo que gostaria de visitar  (quando estiver de férias)e também tenho em mente, visitar locais que sejam conhecidos por supostamente terem alguma atividade deste ser.
Quero tentar ver por mim mesmo o que há de verdade nisto tudo, mas mesmo que não encontre nada, não significa necessariamente que não existam.
E sei que existe imensa falsidade em torno deste tema, como aliás explicam no vídeo que coloquei acima.
Contudo é preciso saber separar as coisas e é por isso que tento manter uma mente aberta pois até existem cientistas bem reputados de volta deste assunto.
«Absence of proof, is not proof of absence».

PS: Mas claro que é mais provável o bigfoot não existir, do que existir. Que disso não restem dúvidas.


----------



## camrov8 (1 Fev 2020 às 19:28)

eu pessoalmente não acredito, tal como nos et's nunca aparece uma imagem ou corpo que diga pronto aqui está podemos seguir em frente, 
basta ver que temos grandes imagens de animais raríssimos mesmo do famoso celacanto peixe com muitos milhares de anos que vive no indico,


----------



## VimDePantufas (1 Fev 2020 às 19:31)

belem disse:


> Na verdade, existem histórias semelhantes às do bigfoot em vários outros países (China, Rússia, Austrália, etc...).
> Curiosamente muitas dessas histórias são contadas por gentes locais (tribos, etc...).
> O caso americano parece ser o mais sólido.
> Em relação à América do Norte, estiveste onde exatamente?
> ...



Olá de novo, bem eu resumidamente já andei um pouco por todo o lado, mas foram no Canadá e Estados Unidos os locais onde estive bastantes anos.
Mas a vida é isto uma vez aqui outra ali.


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2020 às 21:34)

camrov8 disse:


> eu pessoalmente não acredito, tal como nos et's nunca aparece uma imagem ou corpo que diga pronto aqui está podemos seguir em frente,
> basta ver que temos grandes imagens de animais raríssimos mesmo do famoso celacanto peixe com muitos milhares de anos que vive no indico,



Mas existem imagens do bigfoot, a questão é se são verdadeiras ou não.


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2020 às 21:40)

Estas mais recentes são consideradas como falsas por muitos:


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2020 às 21:49)

«Investigator Jimmy Chilcutt of the Conroe Police Department in Texas, who specializes in finger- and footprints, has analyzed the more than 150 casts of Bigfoot prints that Meldrum, the Idaho State professor, keeps in a laboratory.

Chilcutt says one footprint found in 1987 in Walla Walla in Washington State has convinced him that Bigfoot is real.

"The ridge flow pattern and the texture was completely different from anything I've ever seen," he said. "It certainly wasn't human, and of no known primate that I've examined. The print ridges flowed lengthwise along the foot, unlike human prints, which flow across. The texture of the ridges was about twice the thickness of a human, which indicated that this animal has a real thick skin."

Meldrum, meanwhile, says a 400-pound (180-kilogram) block of plaster known as the Skookum Cast provides further evidence of Bigfoot's existence. The cast was made in September 2000 from an impression of a large animal that had apparently lain down on its side to retrieve some fruit next to a mud hole in the Gifford Pinchot National Forest in Washington State.

Meldrum says the cast contains recognizable impressions of a forearm, a thigh, buttocks, an Achilles tendon and heel. "It's 40 to 50 percent bigger than a normal human," he said. "The anatomy doesn't jive with any known animal."

A few academics believe Meldrum could be right.»

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/news/2003/10/forensic-expert-says-bigfoot-is-real/

Tanto cépticos como crentes, às vezes, são algo complicados de compreender.

Mais abaixo, nesta mesma publicação, os cépticos apenas mencionam que muitas pegadas são falsas, assim, como avistamentos, fotografias, etc... Mas não comentam o caso relevante mencionado em cima.


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2020 às 22:23)

Prof. Jeff Meldrum, que acredita na existência do bigfoot (ainda que concorde que é um preciso um corpo, para provar tal coisa), aqui menciona a importância da flexibilidade mediotársica encontrada nas supostas pegadas de bigfoot:

https://beta.capeia.com/zoology/201...dal-primate-species-existing-in-north-america

Mas esta caraterística também existe em alguns humanos (ainda que seja rara):

https://www.popsci.com/science/arti...le-are-still-running-around-bendy-chimp-feet/

Claro que no entanto, o tamanho das pegadas é totalmente diferente e isto não confirma, nem desmente os achados, mas apenas retira alguma importância a um suposto aspeto único, mencionado por este investigador.
Ainda por explicar, contudo, estão as pegadas de 1987.


----------



## belem (15 Fev 2020 às 14:33)

Vídeo interessante sobre os vídeos mais curiosos sobre o suposto bigfoot:


Eu realçaria os vídeos que aparecem aos:

2:45
6:48

Longe de serem prova conclusiva, mas dadas as circunstâncias em que foram obtidos sempre parecem ser mais credíveis do que os outros.

Resumo de um documentário feito em 2003:


A versão completa:


Mais outro grupo de investigadores tenta encontrar o bigfoot (2019):

https://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/...-miami-primatologist-dr-mireya-mayor-11325134

Uns vídeos sobre esta investigação:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4fZQM_WD8A&t=0s


----------



## Gates (18 Fev 2020 às 02:32)

Assunto que me interessou há bastantes anos. Creio que até foi das primeiras coisas que pesquisei a fundo na internet quando esta apareceu (em minha casa, claro). Acabei por dar mais crédito ao Yeti. Passados 20 anos, acho que mesmo que descobrissem um e que até fosse eleito presidente dos EUA, já não me despertaria a atenção...


----------



## belem (18 Fev 2020 às 21:02)

Aqui uma filmagem feita no Canadá, por um dos trabalhadores de uma exploração de petróleo é analizada:


Os trabalhadores assobiaram para um ser estranho (e algumas pessoas que viram o video dizem que provavelmente se tratava de um bigfoot) e este atirou uma pequena árvore ao ar, fazendo uma demonstração de força, muito acima do que o ser humano é capaz ...
Alguns comentadores, dizem que os cálculos feitos no vídeo, ainda assim,  são conservadores.
Outros dizem que é uma ação intimidatória em resposta à invasão dos seres humanos, ao seu território.


----------



## belem (18 Fev 2020 às 21:35)

Gates disse:


> Assunto que me interessou há bastantes anos. Creio que até foi das primeiras coisas que pesquisei a fundo na internet quando esta apareceu (em minha casa, claro). Acabei por dar mais crédito ao Yeti. Passados 20 anos, acho que mesmo que descobrissem um e que até fosse eleito presidente dos EUA, já não me despertaria a atenção...



Mais crédito ao Yeti porquê?

Eu pessoalmente ainda não acredito no bigfoot ou no yeti, mas acho que é um tema ainda em aberto.


----------



## camrov8 (18 Fev 2020 às 23:03)

belem disse:


> Aqui uma filmagem feita no Canadá, por um dos trabalhadores de uma exploração de petróleo é analizada:
> 
> 
> Os trabalhadores assobiaram para um ser estranho (e algumas pessoas que viram o video dizem que provavelmente se tratava de um bigfoot) e este atirou uma pequena árvore ao ar, fazendo uma demonstração de força, muito acima do que o ser humano é capaz ...
> ...


é um urso pardo, é bem perceptível


----------



## camrov8 (18 Fev 2020 às 23:19)

o video é feito. se ele lança com uma aceleração simplesmente impossivel


----------



## camrov8 (18 Fev 2020 às 23:24)

depois de ver bem o video no minuto 11:20  se virem bem a dita árvore parece que atravessa outra como se fosse um fantasma, e fiz umas contas com números dados pelo sr comentador, ele diz que a árvore deve ter 4 metros. ela demora 3 frames do chão até ultrapassar a própria altura isto da 33m/s ou 115km/h 
em menos de um segundo a árvore acelera a 260m/s^2


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2020 às 10:13)

Não me parece um urso-pardo e os ursos acho que  não atiram árvores ao ar e muito menos daquela forma. Eu acho, que poderá é ter havido uma alteração do video, mas tendo em conta a fonte, isso não é muito provável. 
Então fica como mais um vídeo duvidoso (ainda que sem grande importância, pois a imagem tem pouco detalhe).


----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2020 às 12:14)

belem disse:


> Não me parece um urso-pardo e os ursos acho que  não atiram árvores ao ar e muito menos daquela forma. Eu acho, que poderá é ter havido uma alteração do video, mas tendo em conta a fonte, isso não é muito provável. Então fica como mais um caso por resolver (ainda que sem grande importância, pois a imagem tem pouco detalhe).


acredita, vai ao minuto que indiquei 11:20 e vez que a árvore parece atravessar outra o narrador também refere que é estranho pois passa o video para a frente e para trás mas como acredita piamente que é verdadeiro passa a frente.
 este video é falso mas demorou muito até o desmascararem


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2020 às 13:09)

Como é que podemos saber se a árvore atirada está a atravessar a outra árvore, se estamos a ver o acontecimento, num plano lateral?


----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2020 às 14:23)

vê bem a árvore atravessa a outra no minuto 12 é bem visível e é impossível lançar uma árvore daquela maneira seja mesmo que fosse um bigfoot


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2020 às 18:05)

camrov8 disse:


> vê bem a árvore atravessa a outra no minuto 12 é bem visível e é impossível lançar uma árvore daquela maneira seja mesmo que fosse um bigfoot



A meu ver, a árvore que é atirada passa ao lado da árvore maior pelo lado de fora e não pelo lado de dentro.

Vê o intervalo 11:06/11:12


----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2020 às 19:10)

continuo na minha nenhum animal do  tamanho apresentado tem força para tal lançamento


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2020 às 20:03)

Mas não se sabe qual o tamanho do animal (apenas o braço parece ser bastante grande, mas falta uma escala).

Já agora deixo aqui um artigo «If bigfoot were real»:

https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/tetrapod-zoology/if-bigfoot-were-real/

Parece-me bom e partilho muitos pontos de vista com o autor.

Não concordo contudo com a opinião dele, relativamente às supostas vocalizações, um estranho assobio (quase como um pássaro) e rugidos, parecem ser descritos por numerosas testemunhas, antes, durante e após os avistamentos, por isso existe alguma homogeneidade (reportada) nesse aspeto.
Outro aspeto curioso que as testemunhas normalmente relatam é o cheiro intenso que muitas vezes acompanha os supostos avistamentos do bigfoot e que parece adorar muita da comida que as pessoas comem e muitas pessoas relatam roubos em quintas (grandes quantidades de cereais) e em acampamentos e atribuem a este ser, que ora alegam ver diretamente no local, como indiretamente (pegadas).

E não concordo com a opinião dele, também relativamente às pegadas, porque existem algumas pegadas, que parecem bastante naturais), como o Prof. Meldrum mostrou aqui: https://beta.capeia.com/zoology/201...dal-primate-species-existing-in-north-america


De resto o bigfoot é realmente um ser de duvidosa existência..
Mas nem tudo está perdido... Resta saber os resultados da investigação «Expedition Bigfoot», isto é, se as amostras recolhidas no ano passado mostram algum DNA relevante...
Também há pouco tempo estava a decorrer uma investigação na Floresta Nacional Ozark, (que incluía vários cientistas e estes reportaram estranhos acontecimentos durante a noite), mas não sei se ainda decorre.

Eu não ganho nada com isto, acho apenas curioso e provavelmente outras realidades controversas até têm mais sustentação, mas este é um tema que me faz pensar em algo diferente quando tenho algum tempo livre, além do meu trabalho e das minhas investigações científicas.


----------



## Gates (19 Fev 2020 às 20:20)

belem disse:


> Mas não se sabe qual o tamanho do animal (apenas o braço parece ser bastante grande, mas falta uma escala).
> 
> Já agora deixo aqui um artigo «If bigfoot were real»:
> 
> ...




Esta enciclopédia online tb é boa:

http://skepdic.com/bigfoot.html


----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2020 às 20:24)

o problema a meu ver é a falta de registo fossil simplesmente não existe e seria um animal bem grande portanto alguma coisa deveria existir mesmo que realizem enterros como já li algures, os últimos hominídeos (nós os denisovianos e neandertais ) realizam algum tipo de rito fúnebre e ainda assim são encontradas ossadas


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2020 às 20:45)

Teoricas fantasticas por teorias fantasticas... Tambem as temos em Portugal. Mundos subterraneos, bases no mar, luzes estranhas numa certa Serra, estradas magneticas, procissao das almas...

Se houvesse Bigfoot, nao deveriam existir ossos de cadaveres?


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2020 às 20:51)

camrov8 disse:


> o problema a meu ver é a falta de registo fossil simplesmente não existe e seria um animal bem grande portanto alguma coisa deveria existir mesmo que realizem enterros como já li algures, os últimos hominídeos (nós os denisovianos e neandertais ) realizam algum tipo de rito fúnebre e ainda assim são encontradas ossadas



Pois, isso é outro aspeto que torna duvidoso este ser. Os defensores do bigfoot, alegam que a espécie ocorre muitas vezes em zonas húmidas e com solos ácidos e por isso a degradação dos ossos, nessas condições, é muito rápida. Também alegam que podem passar anos, até se encontrar um esqueleto de alguns carnívoros, por exemplo (mesmo por quem passa praticamente os dias na floresta a procurar por ossadas).
Eu acho na mesma, muito estranho, que ainda não se tenham encontrado ossos de bigfoot.
Mas atenção que pouquíssimos restos fósseis têm sido atribuídos aos Denisovanos... E passaram muitos anos, em que esta espécie era apenas conhecida através um osso de um dedo...
A ver vamos no que estas investigações modernas (a decorrer na América) vão dar.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2020 às 21:00)

o problema dos criptideos e et's  é esse nunca se vê nada nem se encontra nada, o maior símio actual o gorila da montanha é visto encontram-se vestígios um dorso prateado tem uma força tremenda e não se veem a atirar troncos. dos criptideos nada numa era de 4k em telemoveis não existe um filme que tire duvidas,  um celacanto pensava-se extinto há milhões de anos  mas aqui esta ele num video sem imagem de duvida


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2020 às 21:07)

@camrov8  ha uma foto curiosa de um objecto voador estranho em Alfena com 30 anos.


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2020 às 21:22)

camrov8 disse:


> o problema dos criptideos e et's  é esse nunca se vê nada nem se encontra nada, o maior símio actual o gorila da montanha é visto encontram-se vestígios um dorso prateado tem uma força tremenda e não se veem a atirar troncos. dos criptideos nada numa era de 4k em telemoveis não existe um filme que tire duvidas,  um celacanto pensava-se extinto há milhões de anos  mas aqui esta ele num video sem imagem de duvida



Pois, mas os gorilas e os chimpanzés também arrancam vegetação e usam isso para intimidação.

Já agora: https://www.newsflare.com/video/109898/animals/silverback-gorilla-throws-sticks-at-zoo-visitors

Os defensores do bigfoot alegam que este é bastante maior que o gorila e mais forte. Mas também mais tímido e muito mais inteligente (sendo estas caraterísticas as que o mantêm escondido). Alguns defensores como o Prof Meldrum, alegam também que o bigfoot poderá ser mais raro do que se pensa.

São alegações ainda por provar, mas que de certa forma mantêm o mistério ainda em aberto.

Mas que fique claro, a minha postura neste tópico é colocar-me tanto contra defensores como contra críticos, sempre que acho as suas observações injustas.
Penso que deixei isso bem claro, logo na primeira página.
Para já sou um agnóstico relativamente a este tema (mas perante aquilo que tenho visto acho que há maiores hipóteses do bigfoot não ser real).


----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2020 às 21:31)

eu sou como São Tomé ver para crer quando vir algo assim ao vivo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 passo a acreditar , eu sei e concordo com a tua posição, quanto aos solos ácidos não explicam tudo pois temos os corpos retirados das turfeiras do norte


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2020 às 21:37)

camrov8 disse:


> eu sou como São Tomé ver para crer quando vir algo assim ao vivo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As turfeiras do Norte da Europa, são acidas, mas também têm temperaturas baixas e mais importante ainda, têm falta de oxigénio, por isso, muitos seres ficam impedidos de decompôr os corpos.
E já agora, os ossos dos corpos encontrados nas turfeiras, estão muito degradados.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2020 às 21:47)

eu vejo tudo que dá na tv e agora na net  já vi um biólogo a dizer que o bioma onde aparece o bigfoot não proporciona calorias para um animal tão grande e que a existir são regidos pela biologia e que esta diz que um cordado necessita de ter uma população mínima de 600 indivíduos abaixo disso extingues-se


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2020 às 21:59)

Sim, e como já tinha dito anteriormente, tenho curiosidade em conhecer pessoalmente alguns dos alegados hotspots deste ser críptico (por variadas razões).
Muito mais do que bigfoot, que nem é um assunto que me atrai particularmente, sempre tive curiosidade em conhecer a América do Norte (Apalaches, costa do Pacífico/Setor, Noroeste, etc... Além de que tenho lá amigos e amigas e gostaria de visitar manadas de mustangs com influência do cavalo ibérico, por exemplo. Mas também me atraem as paisagens, etc... Mas só quando estiver de férias!
Para passar a acreditar mais neste tema do bigfoot, ajudaria muito eu ver claramente um (e descartar completamente que fosse uma pessoa) ou ver provas irrefutáveis da sua existência publicadas numa local de confiança (e não a patetice que a Ketchum publicou).
Mas provavelmente irei estar pouco tempo na América,
Por aquilo que tenho reparado, a incidência de pessoas a usarem roupa de bigfoot, é maior junto a estradas e penso que já houve pelo menos uma pessoa (a fingir-se de bigfoot) que foi morta e uma outra que creio que foi detida.
Andar vestido com um fato destes, não deve ser fácil.
Há uns tempos, deixei críticas em vídeos de crentes, pois usavam todo o tipo de disparates para provar a sua posição de crentes deste ser,  inclusivamente alegavam ver bigfoots em vídeos, onde só se viam folhas e ramos.
Falei com um ex-polícia, e disse-lhe que deviam haver leis para punir fraudes em torno deste tema, pois sabe-se hoje que algumas pessoas deixaram de ter uma vida normal (reduzindo gravemente o contato com família e perdendo o emprego), para ir à procura do bigfoot.


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2020 às 22:01)

camrov8 disse:


> eu vejo tudo que dá na tv e agora na net  já vi um biólogo a dizer que o bioma onde aparece o bigfoot não proporciona calorias para um animal tão grande e que a existir são regidos pela biologia e que esta diz que um cordado necessita de ter uma população mínima de 600 indivíduos abaixo disso extingues-se



Essa questão foi abordada na primeira página.

O Prof. Meldrum alega que existe quantidade de calorias suficiente em várias regiões da América do Norte.

E realmente existe uma cadeia alimentar interessante em algumas regiões: ursos-pardos, ursos-pretos, pumas, lobos, coiotes, várias rapinas e depois uma série de herbívoros...


----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2020 às 22:07)

sim em especial onde existe alces, ja li que o pior bioma é a floresta, as pradarias aguentam mais animais


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2020 às 22:18)

camrov8 disse:


> sim em especial onde existe alces, ja li que o pior bioma é a floresta, as pradarias aguentam mais animais



As pradarias são mais produtivas para os grandes herbívoros, é verdade ainda que muitas se encontram rodeadas de florestas (nomeadamente de coníferas). A floresta dos montes Apalaches, também é muito rica, sendo um dos biomas temperados terrestres mais ricos do planeta.
Mas muitos defensores do bigfoot, apontam a Califórnia e até mesmo o Noroeste (mas junto ao mar) pois têm invernos amenos para a latitude e muito alimento disponível, durante praticamente todo o ano.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2020 às 23:39)

sim com o salmão e assim


----------



## belem (9 Abr 2020 às 14:55)

Estudo interessante, sugere a possível existência de um «hominóide» desconhecido junto à Montanha de Santa Helena, através de análises feitas a restos ósseos de cervídeos e a pegadas:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j2irvgntc...signature_analysis_and_neoichnology1.pdf?dl=0

Como o estudo é bastante exaustivo e detalhado, se quiserem, podem começar a ler a partir da página 70...


----------



## belem (20 Ago 2020 às 23:52)

Ainda não acredito no bigfoot, mas acho que é um tema curioso.


----------



## camrov8 (21 Ago 2020 às 00:10)

como já disse custa-me acreditar , um gorila tem +/-  o tamanho que teria um bigfoot  e infelizmente tem poucos indivíduos , no entanto existem excursões a montanhas remotas do Congo para os ver


----------



## belem (21 Ago 2020 às 00:23)

Também existiam muitas lendas sobre o gorila e poucos acreditavam. Passaram muitos séculos até ser finalmente descoberto em 1902.

Dizem que o bigfoot é bastante mais inteligente do que o gorila, e que isso ajuda-o a manter-se à distância.

A minha postura sobre o tema, é neutra.
Gosto de confrontar quem diz ter provas da sua existência, assim como quem diz ter a certeza que não existem.


----------



## belem (30 Ago 2020 às 22:08)

Ainda não é possível dizer, se é real ou não, mas sempre é melhor do que a maioria de supostas fotografias ou vídeos (pelo menos a segunda parte do vídeo que começa aos 5 minutos e 24 segundos).


----------



## belem (30 Ago 2020 às 23:49)

http://www.bigfootlunchclub.com/2012/09/bigfoot-encounter-in-daniel-boone.html

Desenhos baseados em descrições de testemunhas.
O aspeto varia, de mais primitivos a mais modernos.


----------



## belem (14 Mar 2021 às 13:19)




----------



## belem (14 Mar 2021 às 14:53)

belem disse:


> Vídeo interessante sobre os vídeos mais curiosos sobre o suposto bigfoot:
> 
> 
> Eu realçaria os vídeos que aparecem aos:
> ...



Já chegaram os resultados das análises (às amostras recolhidas nesta expedição) e parece que encontraram algo interessante:

_NEW YORK (March 3, 2021) – The EXPEDITION BIGFOOT team collected surprising DNA evidence while in the field searching for the most famous and elusive cryptid, Bigfoot. Throughout their two-month journey, the team – Bryce Johnson (expedition operations), Dr. Mireya Mayor (primatologist), Russell Acord (ex-military/survivalist) and Ronny LeBlanc (Bigfoot researcher) – used the latest in advanced technologies to narrow their search within the designated target zones, beginning in Kentucky and then switching mid-expedition to Washington State. As the investigation intensified, possible evidence that Bigfoot may be in the area began to surface – vocalizations, unexplained structures commonly described by Bigfoot witnesses and massive 16-inch footprints that no man could have left behind.

During filming deep in the wilderness of Kentucky’s Appalachian highlands, eDNA collected from soil under a massive tree structure found by Dr. Mayor and LeBlanc produced surprising and exciting results. Environmental DNA (eDNA) is the genetic material naturally left behind by animals in the environment. Scientific analysis of these samples helps generate a snapshot of any living creatures. This revolutionary new tool is increasingly used to confirm the presence of elusive animals.

“This scientific expedition may have finally taken one of the world’s greatest mysteries out of the pages of legend and lore and into reality,” said Dr. Mayor.

Miroslava Munguia Ramos, project manager at the UCLA California Environmental DNA program, has analyzed the eDNA sample from the tree structure. Following are her observations.

“We received soil samples from your team and took a few months to get them processed. What we’re looking at are the unique organisms that we were able to identify. Our software does what’s known as metabar coding. So, it’ll match up all the DNA sequences that we were able to detect and try to cross reference them with the thousands of genomes that have been published and it’s pretty common that when we’re looking at environmental DNA samples, we detect humans, because there’s going be human traces almost everywhere.”

“But what I found very interesting was that, yes, we have detected human DNA in these areas, but we’re still seeing different primate DNA. There wasn’t just one human primate, there are several different primates, some sort of primate relative that exists in the data.”

“Pan troglodyte is a species of chimpanzee, which you would not see in the areas you’re at. It’s a real head scratcher. It’s important to note that the higher the detection, the more confidence we can say that whatever organism, whatever taxonomy we’re looking at was apparent in the area. And in this case, we’re looking at the Pan genus, or the chimpanzee genus…. there’s 3000 reads.”

“The technology is constantly improving, it’s getting more accurate, and now it just really comes down to making sure we have enough samples and we’re confident that whatever we’re studying is a unique species.”

Dr. Mayor expanded on this unique discovery.

“Finding what appears to be a very large structure, seemingly created with intention and requiring great strength as well as foresight, is interesting. It is not unheard of for primates to stack sticks or rocks, although for me, the jury is still out as to what that was. There is no guess work in science. It is great is that eDNA was collected from that site. That may give us the answers we are looking for.”

“The process of describing and confirming a new species is difficult. DNA is absolutely essential in the scientific community to prove that something is a new or recognized species. You have eyewitness accounts from tens of thousands of people who say they have encountered Bigfoot, some coming forward with blurry videos and photographs. But that is just not going to cut it. What we need is indisputable genetic evidence to really put this mystery to rest. And there’s no doubt in my mind that we are headed in the right direction.”

What does this all mean? Did they find Bigfoot? “Expedition Bigfoot” is currently streaming on discovery+. The series finale, “New Discoveries,” featuring the newly found eDNA evidence premieres on Sunday, March 28.»_

https://press.discoveryplus.com/par...-investigation-yields-unexpected-dna-results/

Parece que encontraram porções únicas de DNA em que o parente mais próximo (tendo em conta as amostras utilizadas para estabelecer comparações) é o género _Pan_ (isto é dos chimpanzés).

Um parágrafo interessante, na minha opinião, foi este:

_“The technology is constantly improving, it’s getting more accurate, and now it just really comes down to making sure we have enough samples and we’re confident that whatever we’re studying is a unique species.”
_
A ver vamos, se saem mais detalhes sobre esta descoberta...
Em princípio nos dias 28 e 29 de Março, já poderá saber-se de mais alguma coisa.


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Mar 2021 às 15:19)

O que precisamos é de uma avaliação independente, e não uma avaliação parcial que suporta um ponto de vista sensacionalista. O Canal História sempre foi sensacionalista, e frequentemente alinhado com as teorias da conspiração, como é o caso do ancient aliens.

Mas estou curioso com as amostras de ADN.


----------



## belem (14 Mar 2021 às 15:29)

Já agora quem fez estas afirmações sobre as análises foi: _Miroslava Munguia Ramos, project manager at the UCLA California Environmental DNA program
_
Refletindo um pouco sobre a metodologia utilizada nesta expedição, fiquei contente por saber que optaram pela análise a DNA ambiental!
Este processo ainda está a dar os primeiros passos, mas certamente tem muito por onde evoluir, pois por outro lado é muito menos limitado do que a prática tradicional de extrair amostras diretamente dos seres vivos.


----------



## belem (10 Abr 2021 às 13:52)




----------



## belem (14 Mai 2022 às 12:17)

Este investigador dormiu vários dias numa floresta onde alguns dizem existir os tais bigfoot.
Alega que foram necessários vários dias até se aperceber de aproximação e interação.
Aparentemente relatou uma complexa linguagem que também já tem sido relatada por algumas testemunhas: assobios, estalidos, imitações de aves, gritos, e até uma linguagem por vezes algo semelhante à dos humanos.
Por vezes também se relatam apedrejamentos e ouvem-se pequenas árvores a cair e fortes pancadas.
Este investigador usou bastante equipamento e conseguiu pelo menos uma filmagem que achei  interessante de um suposto juvenil a subir uma árvore (a partir de 1h 25m e 40s até 1h 26m e 55s): 
Cheguei a pensar que poderia ser um porco-espinho, mas existe aparentemente muita flexibilidade nos braços e nas pernas que são também demasiado compridos.
Curiosamente aqui são explicadas algumas diferenças:

É difícil tomar alguma decisão sobre o que se trata., mas achei curioso.

Eu várias vezes pensei que os investigadores passavam pouco tempo a investigar num determinado local: se o bigfoot existir, penso que se terá que ganhar a confiança do mesmo e isso deverá requerer vários dias ou até semanas... Ou então terá que se usar algo irresistível, como um churrasco (algumas testemunhas dizem que os bigfoot adoram carne assada).
Dormir vários dias em zonas ricas em avistamentos, parece-me portanto uma boa tática.
Pelo menos poderá ganhar a confiança dos adultos e atrair a atenção de algum potencial juvenil curioso e menos cuidadoso.


----------



## belem (14 Mai 2022 às 12:46)

A «Expedition bigfoot», afinal foi prolongada (já existe uma segunda época de investigação), mas ainda não vi a nova versão (pelo menos penso que ainda não está disponível no youtube).
)
Aqui os participantes desta investigação, falaram um pouco sobre o seu trabalho e responderam a questões do público.
Interessante, a metodologia empregue: DNA ambiental, matemática para determinar quais os locais e fases do ano, mais propensos a atividade, drones, câmeras para detetar a presença de fontes de calor, etc...
A apresentação inicial está algo «americanizada», estilo Hollywood, mas o que importa mesmo é o conteúdo.
Eu sinceramente não vi a parte das questões do público (talvez mais tarde quanto tiver mais tempo), mas esperava que mostrassem mais partes do documentário durante esta entrevista.
Mas foi interessante ver uma primatóloga conceituada, a participar nesta investigação e dizer que ficou muito surpreendida com o que testemunhou e abrir até a possibilidade de existência do bigfoot (no vídeo: 10m 39s-11m 27s).


----------



## belem (14 Mai 2022 às 16:06)

Penso que não será de descartar a possibilidade da primatóloga ter contaminado as amostras provenientes de Kentucky, daí o aparecimento de afinidades com o género _Pan _(isto é dos chimpanzés).
Isto porque como não foram desenvolvidos muitos detalhes sobre a descoberta, é normal especular.
Eventualmente, alguns resíduos orgânicos, poderiam ter ficado retidos na roupa, por exemplo, e depois ter caído nas amostras, após a investigadora, ter tido contato com chimpanzés.
Tendo em conta o local do achado, creio que disseram que não se enquadra nas zonas conhecidas de libertação de animais exóticos.
Mas também não sei qual o estado do DNA analisado e que tipo de estrutura continha o DNA. Tal seria importante para ajudar a descartar a hipótese de contaminação.
Se obtiveram DNA nuclear, em princípio teria que haver um bom grau de preservação e deveria mais provavelmente ter origem recente.
Se conseguiram apenas mtDNA ou outras leituras incompletas, poderia ser contaminação.
Mas tanto fica por dizer... Certos ossos, por exemplo, devido à sua densidade, preservam melhor DNA, que outros.
É realmente pena não aprofundar este tema.
Também poderá haver a hipótese de haver alguma semelhança genética com o género _Pan_, sem ser necessariamente o mesmo.
Agora pelas comunicações não se percebe bem se foi só isso que encontraram de interessante a nível genético.
Miroslava Ramos (UCLA) mencionou isto:
_«But what I found very interesting was that, yes, we have detected human DNA in these areas, but we’re still seeing different primate DNA. There wasn’t just one human primate, there are several different primates, some sort of primate relative that exists in the data.”_

Vários primatas diferentes além do ser humano, leva a pensar que não foi só DNA de um primata distinto (neste caso o chimpanzé) que encontraram, por isso acho que este tema merece um melhor esclarecimento.


----------



## belem (2 Jun 2022 às 20:28)

belem disse:


> Uma análise crítica muito interessante sobre a filmagem mais polémica da história (até ao presente) realizada em 1967 sobre o ser críptico conhecido por bigfoot (neste caso uma fêmea adulta):
> 
> 
> Aqui apenas «high quality frames»:


Mais detalhes,, a partir dos 15 minutos e 3 segundos até aos 18 minutos e 30 segundos:


----------

